# accountant ,critical skill visa



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

i have an applicant who is an accountant (hold according diploma NQF 6), worked 5 years,she want apply as an external audit,register in IBASA(institude of business advisor of South Africa ),will the job title and professional body be accepted by DHA? thanx


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

Please look for the list of professions under Critical Skill Visa for SA.


----------



## muzvareshonga (Jul 1, 2019)

superli2003 said:


> i have an applicant who is an accountant (hold according diploma NQF 6), worked 5 years,she want apply as an external audit,register in IBASA(institude of business advisor of South Africa ),will the job title and professional body be accepted by DHA? thanx


Hi, did you get any assistance with this?


----------

